# Klonopin!!!!



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

I absouluty love this medication. It has worked wonders for my Social Anxiety. I'm on 1mg...and i take 1 whenever i'm about to go out somewhere. It takes about 2 or 3 hrs to start working for me. The only side effects i have with this medication is slight dizziness. Overall, i love it. My anxiety used to be a 10 or more..now its dropped all the way down to 1 and almost gone.....this stuff is awesome!!!! 

I'm also on Zoloft 50mg and Seroquel 50mg. The Zoloft has helped ALOT with my depression, and the Seroquel has helped me get to bed at night. I just take 1 and 20 or 30mins later i'm knocked out. 

I have to say Thank God for medication and therapy!!!!! I just left a session this morning and i feel great. I get all my medicaton for free because they put me on patience assistance...only thing i have to pay for is the Klonopin which is cheap.

The only thing that would make me even happier now...is a GED in my hand and a job so i can save for a car and go on shopping sprees everyday :boogie :nw :banana


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Klonopin is a god send isnt it? I love mine too. I took some klonopin today along with some Duladid and im in a blissful state


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

OMG..yes!!! Everytime i take one...all my anxiety goes away and i feel like a normal,free person. Its soo weird. At first, i felt like i was drunk because i got soo dizzy and felt spaced out....but i've gotten used to it now. They numb all of your negative thoughs and you feel like you can do anything. My therapist recommended me to this medication because she said that its the #1 request in the streets from people with SA. She said i promise you these will work and i was very skeptical. After i took one, i felt like a totally different person. 

Noca, you're taking all that medication!?! I don't think my skinny body could handle all of that.


----------



## Daydreambeliever (Apr 14, 2004)

It's weird that it's never worked for me, it just made me really tired. I thought maybe I wasn't taking enough so I upped my dose and I ended up passing out. I don't remember the entire day after that happened.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Shauna said:


> OMG..yes!!! Everytime i take one...all my anxiety goes away and i feel like a normal,free person. Its soo weird. At first, i felt like i was drunk because i got soo dizzy and felt spaced out....but i've gotten used to it now. They numb all of your negative thoughs and you feel like you can do anything. My therapist recommended me to this medication because she said that its the #1 request in the streets from people with SA. She said i promise you these will work and i was very skeptical. After i took one, i felt like a totally different person.


Um, okay...how did you get it? Doctors basically laugh at me when I make the suggestion.


----------



## varisha (Dec 13, 2006)

does klonopin reduce symptoms like tremors/palpitations


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



Daydreambeliever said:


> It's weird that it's never worked for me, it just made me really tired. I thought maybe I wasn't taking enough so I upped my dose and I ended up passing out. I don't remember the entire day after that happened.


You needed to continue at your dose untill the drowsiness side effect went away, then raise your dose. I guarantee it would work for you for some degree if you did that.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

Zephyr said:


> Um, okay...how did you get it? Doctors basically laugh at me when I make the suggestion.


I got it from my the Nurse at the local Mental Health Clinic that i go to. The nurse actually wrote the prescription with the Doctors approval because he wasn't available at the time. She called the parmacy(sp?) herself and everything...all i had to do was go and pick them up. I got 60 tablets for $23.00..with 2 refills. I've heard that doctors are a little funny about prescribing this medication...why i don't know. The Nurse told me to keep them in a safe place and to not let anybody see them...she told me don't tell anybody i was talking them because they mit steal them are something.

Whats that all about?.....i think this drug gets sold on the streets too, but i'm not sure. People just seems a little touchy about these pills :con All i know is they work for me and i love them to death.

varisha, i couldn't tell you. Like any other medication...I think it mit work differently for each person. It has helps me stop shaking in public and i feel more at ease. I'm not even paranoid anymore. I don't experience any side effects except the slight dizziness.


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

Hmm, klonopin never did much for me. Valium is about the only tranquilizer that works on me. I have to take high doses to feel any effect, 30mgs of valium does relieve some anxiety. It's great though that klonopin works so well for some people. Everyone's body is different, we just have to keep trying drugs till we find one that works. 

For me it's a MAOI for you it's klonopin, well good for you!


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

Shauna said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Um, okay...how did you get it? Doctors basically laugh at me when I make the suggestion.
> ...


Klonopin is a tranquilizer; it is an addictive drug for some people. And if you take long enough you will become physically dependant on it. Valium and the other tranquilizers are associated with drug abuse, which is why some doctors are reluctant to prescribe them.

My psychiatrist initially would only prescribe a very low dosage of these drugs. It was only after he knew me for about a year and knew that I wasn't the drug abusing type that he was willing give me more pills. 
Now a have bunch of valium sitting around and I hardly ever need it.

At any rate the drugs are abused that's why they have a stigma.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

Lostsoul said:


> Klonopin is a tranquilizer; it is an addictive drug for some people. And if you take long enough you will become physically dependant on it. Valium and the other tranquilizers are associated with drug abuse, which is why some doctors are reluctant to prescribe them.
> 
> My psychiatrist initially would only prescribe a very low dosage of these drugs. It was only after he knew me for about a year and knew that I wasn't the drug abusing type that he was willing give me more pills.
> Now a have bunch of valium sitting around and I hardly ever need it.
> ...


Yikes..thats kinda sad to think about because i already have a feeling imma become addicted to these cause they work soo well. The Dr. put me on 1 mgs to take once a day or as needed. They are very touchy about this medication. The Nurse didn't even want me to take the whole bottle home with me..she wanted me to take some and leave the rest in her office untill my next appointment. I guess she doesn't want me to abuse them. I got the whole bottle back this morning, i think i have 30 or 35 tablets left to take.


----------



## paranoia (Mar 5, 2004)

If you let it dissolve under your tounge you wont have to wait 2-3 hours


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



Daydreambeliever said:


> It's weird that it's never worked for me, it just made me really tired. I thought maybe I wasn't taking enough so I upped my dose and I ended up passing out. I don't remember the entire day after that happened.


Hell yeah, it makes me tired/sleepy. That's why after I take Klonopin, I drink an energy drink or something with caffeine so that it balances it out and I'm not drowsy...it's more of a euphoric feeling and I'm anxiety-free!

...and like paranoia said, letting it dissolve under your tongue makes it work soon.
My 2 mg generic Klonopin tastes like mints so it's not bad.


----------



## michaelyuan (Feb 11, 2004)

yeah,klonopin is very effective to SA,but u can't take it too much .otherwise it may make u lazy and lose temper.


----------



## triscuit80 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



paranoia said:


> If you let it dissolve under your tounge you wont have to wait 2-3 hours


:agree It tastes pretty darn good too! Um, like a banana! :banana


----------



## OutbackJack (Dec 5, 2006)

Noca said:


> Klonopin is a god send isnt it? I love mine too. I took some klonopin today along with some Duladid and im in a blissful state


Klonopin and Duladid be carefull alot of ppl can OD ...I've never had Klonopin dont have it down here tried valium ..... Alot of anti anx meds just dont work for me valium is the best yet in small doses :mum


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



paranoia said:


> If you let it dissolve under your tounge you wont have to wait 2-3 hours


Yeah..the nurse told me that they worker faster when you take them like that. I tried it one time and that was it for me. The taste wasn't nasty...it just didn't taste good :lol I'll just keep swallowing and drinking.

I feel soo good that i mit actually go to a Christmas party this afternoon :um This is a trip.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok so I'm going to a new psychiatrist in January and I'm desperately seeking benzo's (preferably Klonopin). Now I do have extreme SA, i mean when I"m at work or anywhere else in public I'm a completely different person, i have nothing to say and my voice even changes. The thing is, I don't really panic and thats what they prescribe the med for. In some cases I panic but its mostly just extreme social anxiety and its plagued me for too long. So should I lie and say that I have masive panic attacks or just tell him that my SA is so bad that I need this drug. I really need this drug. What do I do?


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

Shauna said:


> Yikes..thats kinda sad to think about because i already have a feeling imma become addicted to these cause they work soo well. The Dr. put me on 1 mgs to take once a day or as needed. They are very touchy about this medication. The Nurse didn't even want me to take the whole bottle home with me..she wanted me to take some and leave the rest in her office untill my next appointment. I guess she doesn't want me to abuse them. I got the whole bottle back this morning, i think i have 30 or 35 tablets left to take.


Heh, I take 3 mgs of klonopin daily and I feel NO effect from it. I'm taking the klonopin for reasons other than anixety though. I take Valium for anxiety, 30MGs of valium on top of 3MGs of klonopin and then I feel something. I'm told by my doctor and others that that dose would knock most people out. :con

I rarely take valium though, only for a truly panic inducing situation.

Do note that this class of drugs can lose it's effect over time. Lucky for me I don't take klonopin for anixety so it's a non-issue.

It sounds like your seeing a regular MD since you metioned a nurse. MDs are not really the right type of person to see for this problem. A regular MD can be just as ignorant about SAD and medication as the average person. You should see a psychiatrist if you can. They are much more knowlegeable about these things.

Hehe, ask your doctor about valium or ativan watch his response.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

AprilEthereal said:


> Ok so I'm going to a new psychiatrist in January and I'm desperately seeking benzo's (preferably Klonopin). Now I do have extreme SA, i mean when I"m at work or anywhere else in public I'm a completely different person, i have nothing to say and my voice even changes. The thing is, I don't really panic and thats what they prescribe the med for. In some cases I panic but its mostly just extreme social anxiety and its plagued me for too long. So should I lie and say that I have masive panic attacks or just tell him that my SA is so bad that I need this drug. I really need this drug. What do I do?


Can someone give me some advice on this please. :stu


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

I prefer Xanax over Klonopin because it doesn't make me too sleepy, but I think it's impossible to find a doctor to prescribe Xanax on a long term basis.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

My sister just gave me one of her Klonopin to use at work tomorrow! I can't wait! Finally, I might have a single day where I feel myself around others. It says 93 833. Should I take half first, or the whole thing?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



AprilEthereal said:


> My sister just gave me one of her Klonopin to use at work tomorrow! I can't wait! Finally, I might have a single day where I feel myself around others. It says 93 833. Should I take half first, or the whole thing?


Klonopin should last the whole work day, Id take it all at once.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a questionand I have heard people say it makes them dizzy. Can you drive when you take it? is it like after your dizzy state you can drive or even when your feeling this dizziness?


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

You can just takes these things and feel better?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



Shonen_Yo said:


> You can just takes these things and feel better?


If by better you mean not anxious then yes.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

R said:


> I have a questionand I have heard people say it makes them dizzy. Can you drive when you take it? is it like after your dizzy state you can drive or even when your feeling this dizziness?


Dizziness and drowsiness usually go away after 1-2 weeks of sustained use. Don't drive or operate machinery until you know how your benzo will affect you.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I took the Klonopin pill before work today and i was totally anxiety free but the thing is, it only lasted for about an hour - hour and a half. Is that normal?


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

The half-life of Klonopin is fairly longer than the standard benzo so you should feel the effects a lot longer than an hour. I know for a fact that I always feel sleepy as soon as I start taking it on a regular basis.


----------



## Rob (Sep 25, 2005)

ive had a mild case of sa all my life but i have panic attacks almost everytime i have to give a speech.
next semester i have a speech class and am more than anxious about it.
i see a psychologist and he recommended a mild tranquilzer but cant prescribe it.
i see a family physician and most he'll prescribe it paxil but i dont need to be "on" something.
are these meds really hard to get? because i have a history of substance abuse but havent used drugs in 4 years although i do drink every so often and 
have no temptation to drink more than that.
im gonna call a psychiatrist this week i used to see back in the day (4 years ago) who put me on zyprexa and paxil, do you think it will be hard to get a prescription for xanax or klonopin?
im really freakn out about this class..


----------



## Driftfisher (Dec 6, 2006)

Klonopin really helps me...I only take them as needed...maybe 30-45 minutes prior...I was at a business luncheon yesterday with several of my peers from different agencies...plopped in 1 mg worth and all was fine.

I really enjoy knowing that this will help me whenever I need it. I use them when I have a anxiety or panic attack but mainly for work in social situations. 

I have never encountered any dizzyness, but everyone's body chemistry is different...I remember when I was coming off of Zoloft...my Doc said just cut it in half for a few days, then into quarters for two more days then you will be fine...It took me almost a stinking month to come off it without being EXTREMELY dizzy.

You will get to know what works for you over time.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

They are still working for me. Like others have said...i only take them when needed. They work like magic it seems. Yesterday, about 10 mins before i left the house i took 1mg(held it under my tounge for about 3 secs, then swallowed) and...my anxiety went away very fast it seemed. I went to the bank to make a withdraw and i went grocery shopping at BiLo. I will be cooking on Christmas so i had to buy alot of stuff. I musta spent like 2 hours in that store but i felt fine and relaxed. When i left BiLo i went to the hair store to buy some items for my hair since i will be geting it done soon....then i went to another store to buy some new cookware. During all of this.....I still felt no anxiety or paranoia(sp?) like in the past. It seems like the world is a different place when you have no anxiety. You just feel free. 

It seems like klonopin gives me confidence when i take them. I walk with my head up now and i speak and talk to people with no problems at all. I even talk on the phone better.


----------



## paranoia (Mar 5, 2004)

:agree not like a banana but a hell of alot better than xanax.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Klonopin made me depressed, antisocial, and stupid, but hopefully it works better for you.


----------



## michaelyuan (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



Caedmon said:


> Klonopin made me depressed, antisocial, and stupid, but hopefully it works better for you.


me too. :stu


----------



## JaneEyre (Jan 20, 2004)

Clonazepam (generic klonopin..it's exactly the same thing) is a great medication for those of us with social anxiety disorder. I just wish people who don't need it would stop abusing the drug and giving the ones with legitimate reasons for its use a bad name. I take clonazepam only about 1-2 times per week, and have no issues with dependence. I titrate the dose depending on how I feel or expect to feel. 0.5 mg works for small group disscussions, while 1.5-2mg is needed for me to get through a big presentation. It's nice to have something that allows avoiding embarrassing panic attacks.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Klonopin rules!


----------



## Scott77 (Dec 10, 2006)

I agree, it's the best!


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

I actually want to go out tonight for New Years. Problem is..i have no friends to celebrate with. 

O well...i'll just order a pizza or something.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



michaelyuan said:


> Caedmon said:
> 
> 
> > Klonopin made me depressed, antisocial, and stupid, but hopefully it works better for you.
> ...


same here.


----------



## jealibeanz (Oct 1, 2005)

Ha! My friends always thought I was drunk when I'd take it (and no I was not! ... this would be said in the middle of the day at college or a get-together). Nobody thinks I'm drunk when I take Xanax. They think I'm having a great day.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I go to a new doc. next week and I am really trying to get a benzo (because i really really need it). If I just come out and ask him for benzo's he'll think I'm just some druggie looking for a high. I swear if he wants to put me on another SSRI I will flip the fu*k out. Also, I am not going to a councelor. They like to hear that your getting therapy. I've tried therapy but they pretty much told me that I wasn't making a relationship with the counselor and it wouldn't work unless I did. THATS WHY I NEED MEDS, so i can actually communicate in a normal human fashion. How can I have a relationship with a counselor when I have social anxiety? Its like telling a blind person to see. It just won't happen. Any advice?


----------



## americandancer (Mar 19, 2006)

I told my doctor I saw a psychologist for cbt many years ago and it turned into a very bad experience. I really did see one, and after months of cbt and relaxation techniques, he wanted to dig deeper. It just ended up turning into a bad experience for me. My doctor told me last year that he would suggest me seeing another one, but he knew my experience was a bad one, so he doesn't even mention it now. He gives me generic xanax, as long as he knows I'm trying a ssri or snri out.


----------



## Jimiam (Jan 8, 2007)

I've have an anxiety problem all my life. No Joke. I've never been offer or tried Klonopin. I hear good things about it from you guys on here; however.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I FINALLY GOT THE KLONOPIN!!! Yay for me. The stupid thing though is that the doctor made me pay 15 bucks for some stupid anxiety info packet and a questionaire after I already gave him a 30 dollar co-pay.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

The pills are only 0.5 mg. Isn't that kind of a low dose?


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

Ehhh nah, for SA thats pretty normal. For a panic disorder that would be a joke but theres really no prescribing guide to SAD as its barely recognized yet.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



D.B. Cooper said:


> Ehhh nah, for SA thats pretty normal. For a panic disorder that would be a joke but theres really no prescribing guide to SAD as its barely recognized yet.


Klonopin comes in tables of 0.5, 1, & 2 mg.

There never will be any recommended dose for Klonopin use in SA. Roche, the creator of Klonopin, had their patent expire back in the 1990s. Everyone buys the generics today and thus no drug company has any fiscal incentive to do clinical trials on Klonopin for SA to determine optimal dosage ranges.

In any case, having FDA approval for SA means next to nothing. Benzos & MAOIs are regarded as the most effective SA meds, but none of them will ever be tested by drug companies for SA as the patents are all far past expiration. No money = no clinical trials.


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

the doc just suggested I go off my xanax and start klonopin.. i said no, but gesh, by the sounds of this it sounds like magic...hehe.

anyway i also read on here that someones doc wouldnt let them take xanax long term..how come? ive been on xanax for almost 5 years for anxiety/panic, altho my dose is small, and prob dont do much for me (1/2 of .25 nightly) i still have the feelings but feel better after taking one, (usually i try to fight w/o meds) 

so what do you guys say.. am i on a low enough dose of xanax to stop cold trukey and switch to klonopin... or should i just stick to where i am at now? 

I HATE ANXIETY :wtf


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



MissBrownEyes said:


> the doc just suggested I go off my xanax and start klonopin.. i said no, but gesh, by the sounds of this it sounds like magic...hehe.
> 
> anyway i also read on here that someones doc wouldnt let them take xanax long term..how come? ive been on xanax for almost 5 years for anxiety/panic, altho my dose is small, and prob dont do much for me (1/2 of .25 nightly) i still have the feelings but feel better after taking one, (usually i try to fight w/o meds)
> 
> ...


Benzos are cross tolerant so you can just switch to klonopin without worry.


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

i actually feel very stupid right now b/c all these klonopin things ive replied to and all this time im wrong, the meds my doc wants me on is called ativan... wow i feel so stupid, im sorry

(i dont even know anything about ativan either i dont know why i have to change meds i hate how my body feels when getting use to something new)


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

Hmm I've been taking Xanax for a while now. I only take like .25-.5 mg in certain social situations. This is only likie 3 times a week if i have to meet up with a large group of people etc.

After reading all this about Klonopin it seems like a wonder drug. So I was wondering how it compares to Xanax? Is klonopin really that much better? How come no doc has ever recommended it to me? only xanax...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

AlekParker said:


> Hmm I've been taking Xanax for a while now. I only take like .25-.5 mg in certain social situations. This is only likie 3 times a week if i have to meet up with a large group of people etc.
> 
> After reading all this about Klonopin it seems like a wonder drug. So I was wondering how it compares to Xanax? Is klonopin really that much better? How come no doc has ever recommended it to me? only xanax...


Klonopin simply lasts longer and takes longer to take effect, plus it tastes sweet when you let it dissolve in your mouth unlike xanax.


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

haha Noca you are so funny about how wonderful it taste!!

Xanax is faster acting Klonopin is longer lasting :yes


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I just started taking Klonopin this week and I kinda over did it to see how well it would help my anxiety. I'm gonna stop taking them for two days to make up for the extra one's I took. There's no way I could get withdrawal from just 0.5 mg is there?


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

Each person is different.

Withdrawal is not nearly as horrifying as people make it out to be. You get some diarrhea and feel nausea for a few days and you might get a little temperature or headache. Serious caffeine withdrawl was worse for me than 3mg of xanax. 

Unless you're stupid and you've been eating 10mg a day for the last 6 months....in which case its time to find professional help to detox. 

Effexor withdrawal on the other hand...uh yeah screw that drug. Its not really suprising people are being sued over effexor.


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

Noca said:


> Klonopin simply lasts longer and takes longer to take effect, plus it tastes sweet when you let it dissolve in your mouth unlike xanax.


There was a brand of dexedrine i was taking...i think dextrostat and i swear to god it tasted just like the klonopins. I had to look at the pills just to make sure they didnt screw up.

Candy flavored pharmaceutical speed....


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

So will I experience any withdrawal from 2 days without it? I've only been taking 0.5 twice a day for 5 days.


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

Maybe mental withdrawl (ie im not medicated therefore i feel more anxious).


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

There is no withdrawal from taking it for a mere 2 days. In fact sunday I took 1mg and monday I took 2mgs and tuesday I took nothing, same with today.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

So it seems as the Klonopin might be helping a little but i don't know. I'm only on 0.5 mg. I think I just need a higher dose. Did your doctor increase your Klonopin mg's?


----------



## Rob (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



AprilEthereal said:


> So it seems as the Klonopin might be helping a little but i don't know. I'm only on 0.5 mg. I think I just need a higher dose. Did your doctor increase your Klonopin mg's?


Im on the same exact dose. Just started 2 days ago, I can def feel the slight dizziness before i go to bed with it at night. Throughout the day I dont really *feel anything. Not sluggy or tired or euphoric I just dont feel too anxious either which is good. I was purposely walking around public place all day today and I just didnt care about the people around me, so yeh its def having an affect, Im just not really sure what effect exactly its suppose to have.
I was expecting to be happy and relaxed. Im more or less just me minus the anxious thoughts all day - so i guess its working? 
I def have been a lot more outgoing too lately.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I notice it definitely makes me forgetful at times. I only take it on an "as needed" basis. I took it today because I went to an event, then I came home and went to bed. I was completely out of it. My mom kept knocking on the door like "Get up." I finally snapped out of my klonopin coma and realized I had to go to work. I had completely forgotten.
There have been other times it's made me draw a blank and not remember certain things. I love the drug, but that's just something I noticed about it.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



Rob said:


> AprilEthereal said:
> 
> 
> > So it seems as the Klonopin might be helping a little but i don't know. I'm only on 0.5 mg. I think I just need a higher dose. Did your doctor increase your Klonopin mg's?
> ...


Pretty much the same way I feel. It doesn't make me all loopy and talkative but just alot less anxiety. I feel like asking to up my dose. I probably shouldn't though.


----------



## Rob (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



AprilEthereal said:


> Rob said:
> 
> 
> > AprilEthereal said:
> ...


Well my doc told me already next time I see him hes bumping it up to 1mg. Since Klonopin is addictive, dont verbally ask him to raise the dose.
One thing Ive learned about psychiatrists is they're basically social "scientists".
When you present them with certain *data, they will respond according to the data, not to a verbal request for a higher dose.
Do this only because you feel youd do better on a higher dose, not because you just like the way the drug feels and want more of it.

But the best way to do it (its something ive learned psychiatrists love too)
Get a little daily book, everyday right down at least 3 or 4 things about your anxiety level at certain times of the day and going through times of higher stress. This helps you calibrate too how effective the meds are working.
All though I know he'll be raising my dose anyway, Ive made a daily log of my overall level of anxiety. Use #'s too to access you anxiety.

Like 10am you may be a 4, 5pm you may be a 13.
The .5mg its working *ok for me. On a scale of 1-10 my anxieties usually around a 14 or 15 (especially around social sitatuations) now on average its around a 5 or 6. But there has been a DRASTIC and noticeable decrease.

Just participate in your therapy. I think A LOT of people dont do this but when the doctor sees you making little books like this, he WONT EVEN care about the numbers. He'll see that your focused on getting better, that your taking iniative, and if your log is reading 6,7, or 8 he will help you get it down to a 1 or 2.

I dont mean to sound like someone who goes to the doc to manipulate them into raising doses. But they are scientists, they have a logic, and if you present specific roles or situations to them, ie: the suffering socially anxious patient who gets panic attacks every so often AND you convey to them a *disinterest in medication, Thats when they will actually give you EVERY med you want.

I could go on and on about proper doc/patient eticit, but all Im saying is if you TRUELY and DEEPLY feel youd be better at a higher dose. Do what I said, dont suppress the symptoms he needs to see to raise the dose. Tell him I've noticed a slight improvement from day one but Im still REALLY anxious, Im not sure if these meds are working, maybe you should just take me off?

You know what he'll do? You guessed it.. "ok well im going to raise the dose for you and we'll see how that goes first before we take you off".

Goodluck!!!


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm supposed to take 0.5 two times a day. It doesn't do anything. It only had a good effect the first day or two.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Im scripted to take 0.5 x 2 a day and i just take 1mg once a day when needed instead


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Whats everyone's usual Klonopin mg? How often or not often did your doctor higher/lower your dosage? Do you think this medication helps your social anxiety?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Klonopin is the best thing ive ever tried for anxiety. Not only did it allow me to go to group therapy for the first time, I actually was able to participate and more than anyone else in the class. Klonopin liberates me from most anxiety when i take it.


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

I take 1.5 MG a day, but it was prescribed to me for a sleep disorder that I have had for 10 years, not social anxiety. It works great with Mirapex for my sleeping by calming my nerves down, because I am always uptight, anxious and nervous all day. But the Klonipin hasn't had an effect on my anxiety.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



Jamie is friendless said:


> I take 1.5 MG a day, but it was prescribed to me for a sleep disorder that I have had for 10 years, not social anxiety. It works great with Mirapex for my sleeping by calming my nerves down, because I am always uptight, anxious and nervous all day. But the Klonipin hasn't had an effect on my anxiety.


if you have been on 1.5mgs of klonopin for 10 years no duh it isnt going to help your anxiety. You've become tolerant and need alot higher dose.


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

I just started taking klonopin about two weeks ago and have been experimenting with different dosages. I had been taking 1 mg 2 x per day, but I wasn't noticing a big effect on the anxiety like I was hoping for. So last night before bed I took 1 mg, and this morning I took 2 mg, and right now I am noticing a huge effect! I feel pretty free, like I don't care about anything. I also feel kinda drunk, am having some trouble walking straight, etc. I think I might lower the dosage to 1.5 mg in the morning and 1 mg at night, or something like that.


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

I just started taking klonopin about two weeks ago and have been experimenting with different dosages. I had been taking 1 mg 2 x per day, but I wasn't noticing a big effect on the anxiety like I was hoping for. So last night before bed I took 1 mg, and this morning I took 2 mg, and right now I am noticing a huge effect! I feel pretty free, like I don't care about anything. I also feel kinda drunk, am having some trouble walking straight, etc. I think I might lower the dosage to 1.5 mg in the morning and 1 mg at night, or something like that.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

The nice thing about Klonopin is its' abnormal combination of strong potency AND long half life. The effects of Klonopin are not acute and poignant like for instance, Xanax or Ativan --- but instead, the effects are more subtle and the user may not even be consciously aware that the med is doing anything, but in truth, it is doing a lot. 

Klonopin is effective because it lasts so long, and 1mg can do the job for a day (.5mg Ativan approximately equate to 1mg of Klonopin, in terms of potency).


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



LDG 124 said:


> The nice thing about Klonopin is its' abnormal combination of strong potency AND long half life. The effects of Klonopin are not acute and poignant like for instance, Xanax or Ativan --- but instead, the effects are more subtle and the user may not even be consciously aware that the med is doing anything, but in truth, it is doing a lot.
> 
> Klonopin is effective because it lasts so long, and 1mg can do the job for a day (.5mg Ativan approximately equate to 1mg of Klonopin, in terms of potency).


actually .5mgs of ativan = .25mgs of klonopin


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



Noca said:


> LDG 124 said:
> 
> 
> > The nice thing about Klonopin is its' abnormal combination of strong potency AND long half life. The effects of Klonopin are not acute and poignant like for instance, Xanax or Ativan --- but instead, the effects are more subtle and the user may not even be consciously aware that the med is doing anything, but in truth, it is doing a lot.
> ...


I'm not saying your numbers are wrong, because yes, of course, Klonopin has a longer half life, so in that sense, it is STRONGER and longer lasting.

BUT, from a perspective of potency and promptness in feeling "medicated", 1mg of Klonopin = .5mg Ativan. This makes sense if you think about it, since Ativan hits much quicker and stronger than Klonopin, which can generally take up to a couple hours before onset. Of course, everyone is different, though, so what might happen for someone may not happen to you....


----------



## scaredsilent (Nov 27, 2006)

You really sound like things are going your way. I am happy for you! good luck.


----------



## Rob (Sep 25, 2005)

I dont know why they keep the doses so small. I hope my doc bumps it to 2mg ed because the 1mg is def having an affect but it still seems like its just a little too low.
I've only been on for 4 days, but he said take 1mg before bed and it feels like it wears off completely by around 5 or 6 the next day. The best are the mornings, I just wish it held out through the day like that.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



LDG 124 said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="LDG 124":09602]The nice thing about Klonopin is its' abnormal combination of strong potency AND long half life. The effects of Klonopin are not acute and poignant like for instance, Xanax or Ativan --- but instead, the effects are more subtle and the user may not even be consciously aware that the med is doing anything, but in truth, it is doing a lot.
> ...


I'm not saying your numbers are wrong, because yes, of course, Klonopin has a longer half life, so in that sense, it is STRONGER and longer lasting.

BUT, from a perspective of potency and promptness in feeling "medicated", 1mg of Klonopin = .5mg Ativan. This makes sense if you think about it, since Ativan hits much quicker and stronger than Klonopin, which can generally take up to a couple hours before onset. Of course, everyone is different, though, so what might happen for someone may not happen to you....[/quote:09602]Check any benzo equivalency chart out there. Ativan is not more potent per mg than klonopin.


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



Noca said:


> Jamie is friendless said:
> 
> 
> > I take 1.5 MG a day, but it was prescribed to me for a sleep disorder that I have had for 10 years, not social anxiety. It works great with Mirapex for my sleeping by calming my nerves down, because I am always uptight, anxious and nervous all day. But the Klonopin hasn't had an effect on my anxiety.
> ...


You misunderstood. I was diagnosed with the sleep disorder 10 years ago and I was prescribed different drugs, such as Depakote, Attavan, Diazepam, Bursperine(sp?), and many others that I can't think of initially. Finding the correct medications for the sleep disorder was trial and error, and I started the Klonopin about 4 years ago.

Yeah, you are probably right that I need a higher dosage, but I don't think my doctor will up the dose. Right now, I need the Klonopin and Mirapex for my sleep disorder. If I don't take the meds, I am dead tired, but I am still unable to fall asleep and I stay awake for days.

If I didn't have this sleep disorder and I took Klonopin for my anxiety, maybe it would help. It does ease my anxiety a bit as I take the pills through the day. But, as I said, I can't stay awake for days, feeling dead tired, but not able to sleep. What other medications are available for solely anxiety that I can take with the meds that I am on?


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Noca said:


> Check any benzo equivalency chart out there. Ativan is not more potent per mg than klonopin.


My initial post was based on information told by doctor. However, I did take your "advice" and searched for a chart and this is what I found on a site which was comparing different benzos:

*"Thus, 1 mg. of alprazolam (Xanax) or clonazepam (Klonopin) is the 
equivalent of 20 mg. of Valium; 1 mg. of lorazepam (Ativan) is the 
equivalent of 10 mg. of Valium." 
---(http://www.benzoliberty.com/information/factfile.php)*

So.... 1mg Klonopin = 20mg Valium ; whereas 1mg Ativan = 10mg Valium..... .5mg Klonopin = 1mg Ativan.

So.... Yes, you are right once again, BUT, the point I am trying to make is that Ativan has a much stronger onset. These charts compare half-life, which can also be related to potency. Klonopin has a half-life of about 6-8 hours, whereas Ativan has one of only 2-4. So from that aspect, the table makes sense, since Klonopin's half-life is almost double, and .5(2)= 1. 
Anyway, these posts seem to be becoming argumentative, which wasn't what I was going for. The bottom line: Klonopin lasts longer, but has more subtle effects, whereas Ativan does not last as long, but has more noticeable effects. (This is not to say that Ativan has "better" effects than Klonopin, but just that you feel them more, which actually, may be a negative, since that is just another way to build up tolerance/dependance).

Peace.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



Rob said:


> I dont know why they keep the doses so small. I hope my doc bumps it to 2mg ed because the 1mg is def having an affect but it still seems like its just a little too low.
> I've only been on for 4 days, but he said take 1mg before bed and it feels like it wears off completely by around 5 or 6 the next day. The best are the mornings, I just wish it held out through the day like that.


Just curious as to why you your doctor prescribes it for night time use.


----------



## Rob (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



LDG 124 said:


> Rob said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know why they keep the doses so small. I hope my doc bumps it to 2mg ed because the 1mg is def having an affect but it still seems like its just a little too low.
> ...


Well during our interview he asked how I was sleeping so I was honest and told him I was an insomniac, that i usually dont get to bed around 2 every night. So he said the Klon would help me sleep.
Do you guys think its better to take in the morning? Doesnt that make you walk funny?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



Jamie is friendless said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Jamie is friendless":ca18a]I take 1.5 MG a day, but it was prescribed to me for a sleep disorder that I have had for 10 years, not social anxiety. It works great with Mirapex for my sleeping by calming my nerves down, because I am always uptight, anxious and nervous all day. But the Klonopin hasn't had an effect on my anxiety.
> ...


You misunderstood. I was diagnosed with the sleep disorder 10 years ago and I was prescribed different drugs, such as Depakote, Attavan, Diazepam, Bursperine(sp?), and many others that I can't think of initially. Finding the correct medications for the sleep disorder was trial and error, and I started the Klonopin about 4 years ago.

Yeah, you are probably right that I need a higher dosage, but I don't think my doctor will up the dose. Right now, I need the Klonopin and Mirapex for my sleep disorder. If I don't take the meds, I am dead tired, but I am still unable to fall asleep and I stay awake for days.

If I didn't have this sleep disorder and I took Klonopin for my anxiety, maybe it would help. It does ease my anxiety a bit as I take the pills through the day. But, as I said, I can't stay awake for days, feeling dead tired, but not able to sleep. What other medications are available for solely anxiety that I can take with the meds that I am on?[/quote:ca18a]May I suggest Remeron for your sleep disorder. With that drug you will learn the true meaning of being tired.


----------



## michaelyuan (Feb 11, 2004)

klonopin is addictive,now i can't resist to take it.but i decide to taper it offf. :sas


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Do you think my doctor will want to see how many pills I have left? I already took more than I was supposed to.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



AprilEthereal said:


> Do you think my doctor will want to see how many pills I have left? I already took more than I was supposed to.


Depends if you come asking for a refill script earlier than your supposed to.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

They are still working great for me. My brother has been teaching me how to drive....i haven't been nervous or anxious at all. I even did good at my Job Orientation last Wes. 12 hours. I start tomorrow night and i actually can't wait. 

I went driving today in the country and i did good....i just need to learn how to stay in the right lane. I be driving like i'm drunk sometimes. lol. Driving isn't as hard as i though it would be..its actually pretty easy. I'm geting a driving intructer(sp?..dammit) next week sometime...just for extra practice. I love driving..i feel soo relaxed and at peace when i'm on the road. It makes you forget about everthing. You just be riding and chilling. I love it. When i get my car, i gotta get tinted windows though. I hate people watching me when i drive. I hate people who stare period!!!

I'm soo happy i came across this medication at the time i did. It seems like everything is coming together now.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



LDG 124 said:


> ...searched for a chart and this is what I found on a site which was comparing different benzos:
> 
> *"Thus, 1 mg. of alprazolam (Xanax) or clonazepam (Klonopin) is the
> equivalent of 20 mg. of Valium; 1 mg. of lorazepam (Ativan) is the
> ...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



Noca said:


> May I suggest Remeron for your sleep disorder. With that drug you will learn the true meaning of being tired.


Remeron is worth a try. It's an AD that's know for 3 things:

1) Makes your tired
2) Makes you FAT (bad!)
3) No sexual side effects (great!)

I can tell you that Remeron doesn't put everyone to sleep. I tried it years ago and I'd say it did very little or nothing to help me sleep.


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

Remeron could be used to knock out large wild animals. When you fall asleep on remeron dont plan on having an alarm clock wake you up or even bother planning something in the next 12+ hours because you're going to be comatose.


----------



## Rob (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



AprilEthereal said:


> Do you think my doctor will want to see how many pills I have left? I already took more than I was supposed to.


Your ruining a good thing. Not just for you, but your giving a good drug a bad stigma for people like me who can control thier use and will have to deal with a docs BS because of people like you.

Take it *as prescribed*.. or dont take it at all.
Some days I when I want to take more I motivate myself to do the opposite, like ill threaten myself that Ill just stop taking them all together if I cant control my use. Than at that point I realize Im better on a low dose than no dose at all and regain the power to take it as prescribed.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



LDG 124 said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > Check any benzo equivalency chart out there. Ativan is not more potent per mg than klonopin.
> ...


I switched from 20mg Valium a day to 3mg Klonopin. After about a month I switched back. I don't care what any chart says there is no way 1mg Klonopin = 20mg Valium.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Thats weird, my doctor said that Klonopin only goes up to 1mg.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

i recommend seroquel for insomnia


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

I have to warn people about my experience with Klonopin. It's a wonder drug for people with anxiety/phobia. But, my personal experience is it is vicious in the long term. I took Klonopin for three years, You should not take Klonopin for more than one year at the most. The first thing that I noticed was memory loss, unclear thinking, total narcotic addiction without it, not waking up when nature called (no signal got to my brain to wake up) and the worst of all, I never had seizures (now I do). In short Klonopin Eats Your Brain (Literally), Be careful, Expect a wicked withdrawl unless your doctor works with you to ease the symptoms. Read the warning that comes with the filled prescription, It warns that it may cause seizures. I haven't taken Klonopin now for 5 years and never will again. My shakes I got used to. Please be careful.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



Shauna said:


> DD72 said:
> 
> 
> > I have to warn people about my experience with Klonopin. It's a wonder drug for people with anxiety/phobia. But, my personal experience is it is vicious in the long term. I took Klonopin for three years, You should not take Klonopin for more than one year at the most. The first thing that I noticed was memory loss, unclear thinking, total narcotic addiction without it, not waking up when nature called (no signal got to my brain to wake up) and the worst of all, I never had seizures (now I do). In short Klonopin Eats Your Brain (Literally), Be careful, Expect a wicked withdrawl unless your doctor works with you to ease the symptoms. Read the warning that comes with the filled prescription, It warns that it may cause seizures. I haven't taken Klonopin now for 5 years and never will again. My shakes I got used to. Please be careful.
> ...


I often feel like that as well. Most likely, it's just bad luck.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



AprilEthereal said:


> Thats weird, my doctor said that Klonopin only goes up to 1mg.


Was your doctor's nose growing longer as he said that?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



DD72 said:


> I have to warn people about my experience with Klonopin. It's a wonder drug for people with anxiety/phobia. But, my personal experience is it is vicious in the long term. I took Klonopin for three years, You should not take Klonopin for more than one year at the most. The first thing that I noticed was memory loss, unclear thinking, total narcotic addiction without it, not waking up when nature called (no signal got to my brain to wake up) and the worst of all, I never had seizures (now I do). In short Klonopin Eats Your Brain (Literally), Be careful, Expect a wicked withdrawl unless your doctor works with you to ease the symptoms. Read the warning that comes with the filled prescription, It warns that it may cause seizures. I haven't taken Klonopin now for 5 years and never will again. My shakes I got used to. Please be careful.


Im gonna guess you went cold turkey and are complaining about withdrawal symptoms. Withdrawal symptoms can be stopped at anytime you just have to take the drug again. Then try gradually lowering the doses to get off it.

I dont recommend klonopin as an everyday usage drug either. Either CBT or AD's should be used instead. Klonopin works great when used prn.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

OMG I'm so sorry to have upset everyone. Maybe I just had a bad reaction for me. I knew of the symptoms and could not stop at the time. It got me through also, I could not have made it without it either at the time. I was just saying be careful. Maybe that isn't the case for you or anyone else. Just me. I switched to Xanax and use exercise, meditation, faith and positive affirmations, to keep my miligrams down, I'll always need something since I have accute anxiety and it isn't BAD LUCK to get knowledge and be real. Keep doin what your doin and relax, chances are you'll be OK


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



DD72 said:


> OMG I'm so sorry to have upset everyone. Maybe I just had a bad reaction for me. I knew of the symptoms and could not stop at the time. It got me through also, I could not have made it without it either at the time. I was just saying be careful. Maybe that isn't the case for you or anyone else. Just me. I switched to Xanax and use exercise, meditation, faith and positive affirmations, to keep my miligrams down, I'll always need something since I have accute anxiety and it isn't BAD LUCK to get knowledge and be real. Keep doin what your doin and relax, chances are you'll be OK


you dont have to apologize. Exercise, meditation, faith, and positive affirmations are good alternatives to everyday use of klonopin.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

Thank You Noca, It was so long ago, and now that I think of it your absolutely right, It was cold turkey and I ended up after a couple of weeks starting on xanax, with another Dr. But the other symptoms were real for me, maybe not for anyone else. and they all went away after I stopped using it. But I am always looking for a new anxiety medicine, I guess because I have dealt with this problem about 10-20 years longer than most younger people I know the important thing to strive for are alternative ways to reduce stress to keep the mils down on any narcotic so the Dr.s won't give you a cold shoulder and stop prescribing.


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

Were said:


> i recommend seroquel for insomnia


Are you freaking kidding? Thats an anti-psychotic...something normal human brains dont need unless they're you know psychotic or schizophrenic or a very scary rapid cycling manic.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

D.B. Cooper said:


> Were said:
> 
> 
> > i recommend seroquel for insomnia
> ...


Actually its quite widely used as a sleeping aid. Ive tried it before and it works decently.


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

I have a question, I've been put on Clonazepam (0.5mg three times daily) and I noticed that there is a discrepancy between generic and brand named Klonopin. So far, I have noticed little to no effects as compared to my old benzo Ativan. Does it sometimes take a while before you start feeling any effects?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



Shonen_Yo said:


> I have a question, I've been put on Clonazepam (0.5mg three times daily) and I noticed that there is a discrepancy between generic and brand named Klonopin. So far, I have noticed little to no effects as compared to my old benzo Ativan. Does it sometimes take a while before you start feeling any effects?


I would take them all at once an hour before an anxiety provoking situation.


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

Okay, I just did that. I guess it's not abuse because I'm not taking anymore than 3 a day and I don't on weekends.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Noca said:


> D.B. Cooper said:
> 
> 
> > Were said:
> ...


Yeah, quite true Noca. 
You have to push the dose fairly high before it actually acts like an antipsychotic. For this purpose or for acute mania it's usually taken as _300-400_ mg


----------



## Down_But_Not_Forsaken! (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



varisha said:


> does klonopin reduce symptoms like tremors/palpitations


No, you'll need a beta blocker for those. 

Ray


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

Caedmon said:


> Yeah, quite true Noca.
> You have to push the dose fairly high before it actually acts like an antipsychotic.


Uh theres a million sleep aids and if they must have an off label solution why not a small dose of remeron or trazadone instead of...a neuroleptic?

Someones going to get slapped hard by the FDA.


----------



## henriejo (Dec 17, 2006)

I hear that stuff is "hellacious" (lack of a better word) to get off of. My doctor tried to put me on that stuff and I was like, "Are you kidding me?" I don't want to be on meds for the rest of my life, but I just want something that will settle me for life, without having to take it all the time. I don't think that's too unrealistic. It's basically developing a state of mind.


----------



## JaneEyre (Jan 20, 2004)

Just thought i'd make a comment. Most people take clon prn for a reason. Personally, I wouldn't want to take more and risk having a good thing stop working. If you keep increasing your dose and frequency, you'll probably develop tolerance to the drug..hence need more and more to have the same effect..not a good thing.


----------



## Rob (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



JaneEyre said:


> Just thought i'd make a comment. Most people take clon prn for a reason. Personally, I wouldn't want to take more and risk having a good thing stop working. If you keep increasing your dose and frequency, you'll probably develop tolerance to the drug..hence need more and more to have the same effect..not a good thing.


you make a very important point here. its usually always best to take anything as needed imo. its too easy to render a good med inaffective by abusing it too much.


----------



## Jean (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



Rob said:


> JaneEyre said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought i'd make a comment. Most people take clon prn for a reason. Personally, I wouldn't want to take more and risk having a good thing stop working. If you keep increasing your dose and frequency, you'll probably develop tolerance to the drug..hence need more and more to have the same effect..not a good thing.
> ...


yes, and this is also a good way to convince your doc to keep refilling your scripts. my doc is a self-professed benzo phobe (tho she prefers to call herself "conservative") and was very reluctant to write me klonopin. but since i only take it prn, and i am fortunate that a small dose works for me (1mg before class, w/ inderal) she has since come around and has agreed to let me stay on it long term. (oh, and it also helps if your ssri goes kaput or starts giving you nasty side effects too... )


----------



## Rob (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



Jean said:


> Rob said:
> 
> 
> > JaneEyre said:
> ...


thats a GREAT combo right there.
all i know is inderal before class (alone) is one of the best things thats happened to me. my heart always use to race during class and to be able to sit down and not have that happen is a gift from god imo.
So im curious how it will be now taking the klon in the morning as well.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I was prescribed 2 0.5mg tablets a day as needed. Ive use way more than i should and soon I'll be out. If i don't take them for like 15 days will i get withdrawal?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



AprilEthereal said:


> I was prescribed 2 0.5mg tablets a day as needed. Ive use way more than i should and soon I'll be out. If i don't take them for like 15 days will i get withdrawal?


Depends on how long you were taking them.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I've been taking them for like a month. I don't feel I've been abusing them, I just what I need to feel normal.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Noone answered my question. Also I put aside enough medication for the doctor to see that i wasn't taking too many when i go back. I started taking those. When i go back to the doc. will he take me off clonazepam or should i just not bring in the medicine for him to see?


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Or should i even call my doctor and tell him that i've been taking more, not to abuse it but the lower dose wasn't helping?


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Well i ended up calling my doctor anyway which was probably stupid. After thinking a while, I don't think he would up the dose if i self medicated. So I guess he will probably put me on a lower dose or change the med.


----------



## Musicologist (Jun 7, 2004)

Klonopin is great, i can now open all the windows in my house and when i think people are judging me i think **** them what the **** would they know. Iwant to take my dog for a long walk so i can eyeball anyoneone who stares at me.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Musicologist said:


> Klonopin is great, i can now open all the windows in my house and when i think people are judging me i think @#%$ them what the @#%$ would they know. Iwant to take my dog for a long walk so i can eyeball anyone who stares at me.


 When I take Klonopin, it feels like the rest of the world isnt all staring at me.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Clonazepam isn't exactly what I thought it would be. The very first time I took it, I was anxiety free acting myself anywhere. Now it just takes away most the anxiety. I still don't really act myself around others but no anxiety is good. My first doctor whom I didn't like was right when he said "there is no magic pill". I swore that if I could get some benzo's all my problems would be gone. Well they're not. I guess my next step is to see a counselor. I had already seen like 3 different counselors but only for a couple sessions each so I don't know how I'm gonna do this. I still think counseling is pointless.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



AprilEthereal said:


> Clonazepam isn't exactly what I thought it would be. The very first time I took it, I was anxiety free acting myself anywhere. Now it just takes away most the anxiety. I still don't really act myself around others but no anxiety is good. My first doctor whom I didn't like was right when he said "there is no magic pill". I swore that if I could get some benzo's all my problems would be gone. Well they're not. I guess my next step is to see a counselor. I had already seen like 3 different counselors but only for a couple sessions each so I don't know how I'm gonna do this. I still think counseling is pointless.


You should try exposure CBT therapy in conjunction with benzos, that is the best way to deal with SA


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

What happens when you take Klonopin with Smirnoff? 










I drinks these often but never mixed them with my klonopin or any other medication. I kinda want to though, just to see if it will give me that extra boost or somthing.

ps..I know this is a stupid question :lol


----------



## jakejohnson007 (Jul 27, 2006)

you'll feel good, for a few hours,

then you will crash
the next day will not be good


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

you might black out if you drink too much with klonopin


----------



## jakejohnson007 (Jul 27, 2006)

yeah, you could even go comatose if you are stupid and take a lot of pills with a lot of alcohol.

in my previous post, i meant those statements with quantities of about 1.0 mg Klonopin and 5 drinks.


----------



## jakejohnson007 (Jul 27, 2006)

The alcohol will give you a boost, for sure. However, I think that alcohol depletes monoamines, making you feel depressed and more anxious the next day. Alcohol releases neurotransmitters and enhances GABA while it's in your system, but after it leaves your system you are WORSE OFF than before you drank, neurochemically speaking.

Alcohol + Klonopin does not seem like a stable cocktail (e.g. something you can take consistently). It's also dangerous, like Noca said, if you are not paying attention to dosing.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



Shauna said:


> What happens when you take Klonopin with Smirnoff?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had Smirnoff with Klonopin once and I ended up passing out in the bed. 
It didn't give me a boost, it made me extra drowsy and I was completely out of it. I slept well though.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/rules.php#11



> Posts that discuss obtaining medication online legally or otherwise are not allowed and will be locked, edited or removed.


..Also, i finally dragged myself to the Emergency Room last week. They ran all kinds of tests and they found nothing to be wrong with me. No signs of any infections,diabetes,cancer,etc. They just said it was extreme anxiety and that i needed to add high potassium foods to my diet. They also told me to start taking my klonopin 3 times a day even if i'm not going anywhere. I found that to be weird but i didn't say anything.

Is it safe to take 1mg of klonopin 3 times per day? Are these people trying to kill me or am i just paraniod? Noca help me out with this....you're the drug specialist around here..LOL.

I just got finished watching the Anna Nicole press coverage about what caused her death...they said they she was taking Klonopin along with alot of other prescription drugs...including valium. I was like wow!! That woman seemed to be on every drug there was.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

So, Shauna, I didn't read the whole post. You said you went to a mental health clinic? Where do you live? What's the process? I'm only asking because I want to know if you had to talk to anyone first, go through a long process. I live in an area with a lot of drug addicts, too, so I have a feeling it would be kind of hard for me to get Klonopin. My friend gave me some two years ago (she took them for anxiety), but of course that wasn't legal. So, I couldn't tell them they worked, even though they did. It's kind of unfair. 

I've never been on any med. I've fought my anxiety with nothing but alcohol, and really not even that, forever.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

When it comes to geting prescriped Klonopin...i think i just got lucky in a way. 

I live in the dreaded state of South Carolina. One day i just decided to make an appointment with Mental Health to see if i could get some help with my anxiety and depression. I called and they sceduled(sp?) me to come in the following month of an assestment. It takes a long time down here because they have alot of clients and the doctors dont be in everyday. They have certain times when they work it seems. I had no insurance at all, so i was scared that they wouldn't see me because of that. When i went in for my appointment..i found out they had all types of programs for people like me who i no insurance. Also, since i live with someone who gets SSI...i didn't have to pay the full price for my visits with them. I only have to pay like $5 or $10.00 for every visit. That first day i went in...i spoke with one of the therapist for about 30 or 40mins, then she made an appointment for me to see the dr. I made it clear that all i wanted was medication and i didn't want to go through therapy, but she though otherwise. Anyway....i saw the Dr about 2 weeks later. I sat down and spoke with him for a while...told him what i feelings,blah,blah,blah. He asked me all types of questions about my past,etc. After that...he gave me some samples of Zoloft and Seroquel....he told me to take those for 2 weeks and then come back in to see how they were working for me. 2 weeks past..i went back in to see him and told him i noticed some changes in my depression but not much. He gave me a higher dosage..i took those for a while and then i noticed alot of improvement in my depression. He then prescribed me the medications instead of just giving me samples. I didn't have to pay for them. They put me on patient assistance so i got them for free. 

Anyway...he wanted me to see a Nurse there at Mental Health, so i went to see her and i had to tell her everything i've told him and the therapist. She is the one that told me about klonopin...i had never heard of it. She said its a popular drug for those with SA and she though they would really help me. She was like..."i promise you they will work". I was skeptical. She wrote the prescription herself with the go ahead from the dr. She called in the prescription for me and all i had to do is go and pick them up. When i got them, i took like 1.5mgs and i started to notice a change about an hour later. I started feeling good and they really helped mask my anxiety. The Zoloft and Seroquel stoped working and made me feel like hell so i stoped taking those and went through horrible withdraw. I though i was dying. I'm fine now though and i only take klonopin now. 

....i don't know if you got anything out of this..the process is too much to type. I was trying to make it as short as possible. I left some stuff out. My fingers are tired. 

I think others can tell you about the process better than i can.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Shauna said:


> When it comes to geting prescriped Klonopin...i think i just got lucky in a way.
> 
> I live in the dreaded state of South Carolina. One day i just decided to make an appointment with Mental Health to see if i could get some help with my anxiety and depression. I called and they sceduled(sp?) me to come in the following month of an assestment. It takes a long time down here because they have alot of clients and the doctors dont be in everyday. They have certain times when they work it seems. I had no insurance at all, so i was scared that they wouldn't see me because of that. When i went in for my appointment..i found out they had all types of programs for people like me who i no insurance. Also, since i live with someone who gets SSI...i didn't have to pay the full price for my visits with them. I only have to pay like $5 or $10.00 for every visit. That first day i went in...i spoke with one of the therapist for about 30 or 40mins, then she made an appointment for me to see the dr. I made it clear that all i wanted was medication and i didn't want to go through therapy, but she though otherwise. Anyway....i saw the Dr about 2 weeks later. I sat down and spoke with him for a while...told him what i feelings,blah,blah,blah. He asked me all types of questions about my past,etc. After that...he gave me some samples of Zoloft and Seroquel....he told me to take those for 2 weeks and then come back in to see how they were working for me. 2 weeks past..i went back in to see him and told him i noticed some changes in my depression but not much. He gave me a higher dosage..i took those for a while and then i noticed alot of improvement in my depression. He then prescribed me the medications instead of just giving me samples. I didn't have to pay for them. They put me on patient assistance so i got them for free.
> 
> ...


many docs wont let you take a benzo alone, they like to throw in an SSRI too.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I love klonopin! Used it again today at SA group therapy. Took just 1mg. Before it kicked in i was all jittery, self conscious, anxious etc. After it kicked in, my tremors, self consciousness and anxiety disappeared. I felt so relaxed that i was easily able to do the exposures in class.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

Noca, you didn't answer my previous question. I think the mods deleted it. *o know they didn't* 

I wanted to know is it safe to take 1 mg of klonopin 3 times per day?


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

Noca said:


> I love klonopin! Used it again today at SA group therapy. Took just 1mg. Before it kicked in i was all jittery, self conscious, anxious etc. After it kicked in, my tremors, self consciousness and anxiety disappeared. I felt so relaxed that i was easily able to do the exposures in class.


You suppose to be going to group therapy to overcome anxiety....you're taking klonopin to get through the sessions...LMAO!!!..ain't that cheating :con


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Shauna said:


> I wanted to know is it safe to take 1 mg of klonopin 3 times per day?


i think apriletheral takes something around that dose. however, i think klonopin use is better when used as needed; not everday. if you use it everyday you will grow dependant on it, whereas prn usage will reduce the risk of building tolerance and in the long run, lessen the potential for withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

LDG 124 said:


> Shauna said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to know is it safe to take 1 mg of klonopin 3 times per day?
> ...


 :ditto


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Shauna said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > I love klonopin! Used it again today at SA group therapy. Took just 1mg. Before it kicked in i was all jittery, self conscious, anxious etc. After it kicked in, my tremors, self consciousness and anxiety disappeared. I felt so relaxed that i was easily able to do the exposures in class.
> ...


you still learn when you take klonopin. I was using it to get rid of the physical symptoms which using countering thoughts cant do.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

My Klonopin is still working great for me. Its amazing what these little pills can do. It suprises me everytime i take them. I even walked into 3 stores and filled out applications. I also talked to a used car salesman with no problem. I couldnt believe it. It seems like Klonopin gets rid of like 95% of my anxiety. I feel soo alive and comfortable when i'm on them...like anything is possible. They give me confidence. 

I'm soo grateful for these pills :nw


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Shauna said:


> You suppose to be going to group therapy to overcome anxiety....you're taking klonopin to get through the sessions...LMAO!!!..ain't that cheating :con


No, it's not cheating. There are people who would be unable to even do therapy without being medicated. You might call it cheating, but what if the other option is not going at all because you're too afraid?

Even loaded with Xanax I'm still not brave enough to try therapy.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



Shauna said:


> My Klonopin is still working great for me. Its amazing what these little pills can do. It suprises me everytime i take them. I even walked into 3 stores and filled out applications. I also talked to a used car salesman with no problem. I couldnt believe it. It seems like Klonopin gets rid of like 95% of my anxiety. I feel soo alive and comfortable when i'm on them...like anything is possible. They give me confidence.
> 
> I'm soo grateful for these pills :nw


That must be nice. I've never felt like that. Send some my way if every you don't need 'em...


----------



## lostwitness (Apr 11, 2005)

How do you pronounce Klonopin?

Also, I'm only 17, do you think a doctor would prescribe me it?


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

lostwitness said:


> How do you pronounce Klonopin?
> 
> Also, I'm only 17, do you think a doctor would prescribe me it?


Klon-o-pin. Hopefully that helped. Anyway, I'm 17, too, and I have had klon-o-pin rx'ed to me many times.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I took 2 mg of .5 klonopin wafers and it did NOTHING. I also had some Sangria. I know it's not good to drink with it, but even that didn't chill me out. I'll have to lay off the Klonopin for some days because I'm obviously building a tolerance.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

lostwitness said:


> Also, I'm only 17, do you think a doctor would prescribe me it?


It's possible, but not that likely. Doctors in general don't like benzos and many only give them out reluctantly, skimping even on patients where it's blatantly obvious that a benzo is called for.

Your odds of getting a benzo go up if you've tried a large number of other meds that failed and if you're totally disabled by anxiety. Even that isn't enough for some docs who suffer from benzo-phobia, which is also known as head up *** syndrome. Unfortunately, removing a doc's head from his rectum is an impossible task.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

LDG 124 said:


> Shauna said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to know is it safe to take 1 mg of klonopin 3 times per day?
> ...


Yea, I take 3mg or 4mg a day. Maybe I should just try and take 2mg a day for a couple days and see what happens. Does Klonopin take away your social anxiety? It takes away my anxiety but not the social part.They jipped me!


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm going to see another doctor in a few days to see if he will prescribe me this.

Going to take my Dad with me this time though, hopefully it will show him I'm serious about giving this thing a try. I suffer from social anxiety on a daily basis to the point where I find it difficult to function at all. I've been given Effexor XR but to me it doesn't sound like something for severe cases of SA.


----------



## lostwitness (Apr 11, 2005)

AprilEthereal said:


> LDG 124 said:
> 
> 
> > Shauna said:
> ...


Take prozac with it, plus see a therapist. Perfect combination.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

AprilEthereal said:


> LDG 124 said:
> 
> 
> > Shauna said:
> ...


I no longer taken Klonopin, because I didn't need a benzo that acted for such a long time period. So, I suppose it did work for me, because at one point I was obviously in need of 6-8 hour sedation, whereas now, .5mg Xanax here and there is all I need.


----------



## lostwitness (Apr 11, 2005)

If I have a very conservative doctor, is there anything I can say that can possibly change his mind on prescribing me klonopin? Is there anything you would add to sway him toward benzos?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

lostwitness said:


> If I have a very conservative doctor, is there anything I can say that can possibly change his mind on prescribing me klonopin? Is there anything you would add to sway him toward benzos?


Docs are more likely to prescribe you benzos if you tell them that you have panic attacks.


----------



## americandancer (Mar 19, 2006)

I agree with Noca. My dr. had no problem prescribing me alprazolam when I told him my symptoms which were panic attack symptoms. This was my regular gp. He's never mentioned klonopin, although I'd like to try it. The alprazolam is fine with me, compared to nothing.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Well you gotta do what you gotta do to get the script out of the docs iron fist grip even if it means making up symptoms.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

lostwitness said:


> Is there anything you would add to sway him toward benzos?


Don't hold back or be conservative when stating your symptoms or their severity. If you're a nut, let him see just how nutty you are. The worse your condition the more likely you are to get a benzo.

Of course, even that might not work. I can think of someone on SAS collecting disability for their SA and mentioning how they couldn't leave their house for a period of a few months, yet even they couldn't get enough benzos out of their doc -- though it's hard to imagine a case that more clearly calls for benzos by the truckload.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

lostwitness said:


> AprilEthereal said:
> 
> 
> > LDG 124 said:
> ...


I just started doing the CBT counseling thing, idk if thats the same thing as a therapist. Isn't Prozac a SSRI, I can't take those cause all of them give me anorgasmia and I just can't take that.


----------



## lostwitness (Apr 11, 2005)

Why not try SAM-e (5-htp works too but I never tried it), it doesn't have any side effects, plus it's an over the counter supplement. And yeah CBT is what I meant to say.


----------



## jiggy79 (May 12, 2007)

Hello everyone.

I just join this forum yesterday and realize a lot of people have the same problems as I do. I found this topic and it looked interesting and possibly something that I need to take. Is this something that you can buy over the internet or at a local store.

I currently work for officemax and I don't have any benefits. I basically got screwed over. I'm trying to fight to get benefits from them.

I know about 2 years ago I begin to notice my face stiffen up and seeing people reactions when this happens (not good at all). Plus I'm a non talker as well. I really want to have a normal life like everyone else.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



jiggy79 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I just join this forum yesterday and realize a lot of people have the same problems as I do. I found this topic and it looked interesting and possibly something that I need to take. Is this something that you can buy over the internet or at a local store.
> 
> ...


klonopin is a prescription drug in Canada and the US


----------



## lostwitness (Apr 11, 2005)

yay! I wasn't prescribed Klonopin, but I was given Xanax - they both work pretty much the same though right?

0.5 mg 2 times a day, or as needed, is that enough for my first time?


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

lostwitness said:


> yay! I wasn't prescribed Klonopin, but I was given Xanax - they both work pretty much the same though right?
> 
> 0.5 mg 2 times a day, or as needed, is that enough for my first time?


Klonopin and Xanax are not at all the same. In terms of potency, maybe yes, but Klonopin is long-acting whereas Xanax is short-acting. Klonopin might take an hour or two to kick in, but it will last 6-8 hours, whereas Xanax may take half an hour to kick in, but only last 1-2 hours. Anyway, .5mg x 2 daily sounds like a sufficient first time dose, and then you can adjust as to what feel best for you. Also, always take benzos _as needed_!


----------



## lostwitness (Apr 11, 2005)

Ok I just took 0.5 mg today, and I hardly felt it, and it only lasted 2 hours. This sucks.

If I were to take 0.5 mg or 1 mg of Xanax, 5 times a week, would I get addicted in such a short period of time?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

0.5 mgs at a time is a low dose, no wonder you didnt feel anything. Try 1mg at a time.


----------



## lostwitness (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm worried about developing a tolerance for it, and being dependent on it. How often do you think I can take 1mg of Xanax in a week without having to worry about dependence?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

12 times? i dont know


----------



## lostwitness (Apr 11, 2005)

:S


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

That really isn't a high enough dose to be worried about tolerance. Also, Xanax shouldn't be expected to last any longer than 1-2 hours. This is the downside of fast-acting benzos, which I am finally starting to discover only now that I have stopped my 1 1/2 year use of Klonopin and have switched over to Xanax.

EDIT: Speaking of Xanax, my doctor refilled my lousy #30 .25mg Xanax rx to an equally lousy #90 .25mg Xanax (.75mg x day as needed) today. I speficically told my mother to tell him that I was taking 1mg to reach effects, but yet he refuses to up it. Not sure what is wrong with this man, and I am starting to question him. He is one of the more reputable psychiatrists in New Jersey and I have never questioned him apart from his decision to put me on Risperdal, but this just seems so nonsensical since I was on 2mg x day as needed Klonopin for over a year.

I think some doctors fail to see past the stigma of Xanax as a recreational drug of choice and don't realize that there is just as much potential for Klonopin abuse as there is Xanax abuse.

DOUBLE EDIT: I just looked at my new Xanax bottle and noticed it says TAKE 1 PILL 3 TIMES DAILY. There is no indication for as needed use, which there has always been in the past. Someone has made a mistake and this is exactly how stupid errors lead to a greater possibility for addiction. On the bright side, I have a multi-million pharmaceutical lawsuit in my hands! :b


----------



## lostwitness (Apr 11, 2005)

Why did you switch to Xanax again? Klonopin sounds like the god of benzos :nw and I want to go back to my doctor in a month and demand he switch me to it :yes 

Seriously Xanax is like alcohol in a pill, but it wears off so freaking quick that it's frustrating! I just wanna pop the pills all day but I don't wanna be addicted and go over my daily dose :fall 

I want me some Klonopin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :um :b


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



LDG 124 said:


> Also, Xanax shouldn't be expected to last any longer than 1-2 hours.


So then I should have to take Xanax 12 to 24 times a day? It lasts longer than that. I've found that the effect seems to last longer with higher doses.



LDG 124 said:


> my doctor refilled my lousy...Xanax rx to an equally lousy #90 .25mg Xanax


Wow, that's enough Xanax to last me a full 54 hours. :lol



LDG 124 said:


> I think some doctors fail to see past the stigma of Xanax as a recreational drug of choice and don't realize that there is just as much potential for Klonopin abuse as there is Xanax abuse.


I doubt Xanax would be any junkie's drug of choice. Sure, junkies use it, but then junkies aren't known as a very discriminating bunch. They will snort, shoot, or smoke anything they can get their junkie hands on.

No sane person is going to jump through all the hoops of getting a benzo prescription for recreation when any liquor store will be happy to get you totally loaded with none of these exhausting doctor visits where they ask you all sorts of questions, wasting your time & money.



LDG 124 said:


> DOUBLE EDIT: I just looked at my new Xanax bottle and noticed it says TAKE 1 PILL 3 TIMES DAILY. There is no indication for as needed use, which there has always been in the past. Someone has made a mistake and this is exactly how stupid errors lead to a greater possibility for addiction. On the bright side, I have a multi-million pharmaceutical lawsuit in my hands! :b


It really doesn't matter how it's stated. You still get 90 pills a month regardless. My Xanax bottle currently says "Take one tablet up to 5X daily as needed for anxiety". In the past it has said: "Take one tablet 5 times daily". Once he wrote it for #150 tablets with "take one tablet every 3 hours". In all cases we both understood this to mean I take 10 mg a day on average.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: re: Klonopin!!!!*



UltraShy said:


> LDG 124 said:
> 
> 
> > DOUBLE EDIT: I just looked at my new Xanax bottle and noticed it says TAKE 1 PILL 3 TIMES DAILY. There is no indication for as needed use, which there has always been in the past. Someone has made a mistake and this is exactly how stupid errors lead to a greater possibility for addiction. On the bright side, I have a multi-million pharmaceutical lawsuit in my hands! :b
> ...


Ok, but let's say the individual _doesn't_ understand that he/she is meant to take it as needed and he/she does take it everyday and builds up tolerance, ends up in rehab, and ruins his/her life (very hypothetical, but wouldn't be hard to fake). Don't you think the individual could go to a lawyer and say, "I was diagnosed with Social Anxiety, not Generalized Anxiety, and my doc has been telling me to take Xanax everyday, even if I didn't need it". To us it may seem stupid, since we know not to take a benzo unless needed, but to someone who just goes by what their doc says and simply goes by what the bottle reads, I think it could be valid case.


----------



## mj3 (Jan 21, 2012)

*thanks*



Speak Easy said:


> Klon-o-pin. Hopefully that helped. Anyway, I'm 17, too, and I have had klon-o-pin rx'ed to me many times.


That did help!!!


----------



## tornadobill (Dec 14, 2011)

klonopin is a good med,much better than baclofen. But i keep dose low to avoid tolerance. In fact have have used klons to control high dose baclofen side effects. But low dose klons and low dose baclofen works well for me.Too much klonopin is sooo boring and too much baclofen is sooo wierd that is why i never take take high dose of either anymore.


----------



## spartan7 (Feb 25, 2011)

2 klonopins a day will keep the doctor away!


----------

